# Paypal extends buyer dispute time limit to up to 180 days after purchase (in US)



## sundaymouse (Sep 28, 2014)

Not sure which forum this post belongs to best, feel free to move it if it suits better elsewhere.

From Paypal's mass email and policy update:



> We're increasing the time for buyers to file merchandise disputes (Item Not Received and Significantly Not as Described) from 45 days to 180 days.


However, intangible items are still not covered by buyer protection.





> Intangible items, including Digital Goods


----------



## drmike (Sep 28, 2014)

Considering how many purchases are services / digital goods, that's a whole lot of purchasing without protection.

Unsure why PayPal continues to fail to protect digital goods / service buyers.

The 180 day change I do believe was to comply with regulations in the EU.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 28, 2014)

Was 45 days too short? Legitimate question.


----------



## drmike (Sep 28, 2014)

45 days once or twice was too short with me dealing with idiots up to no good.... People way slow to ship products...  

Normally, 45 days should suffice, but I can envision other issues like warranties.... Where a product is "covered" by seller but said product fails to work / breaks.  45 days with many buys ends up being a month tops of using something.


----------



## serverian (Sep 28, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Was 45 days too short? Legitimate question.


Yeah. It takes 180 days for a person to realize that his purchased product is not arrived or not as described.

People buy stones from Mars via Paypal.


----------



## lbft (Sep 28, 2014)

I've had items from China and HK take longer than 45 days to show up in the past (delay in sending for a week, and then disappearing into a black hole within China Post only to reappear later, and that one time a DealExtreme package from HK to me in Australia got accidentally put on a plane to Toronto).

In those circumstances my choices were either to wait and see, and hope I didn't get screwed by the seller, or to open a dispute and screw the seller when it wasn't really their fault.

It's good for PayPal too in the sense that they'd rather people went through their dispute system, which they control, instead of their credit card's chargeback system.

It's still 45 days here but it'd be nice to see it bumped. 180 days seems a little long but 45 days was a bit too short IMHO.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 28, 2014)

serverian said:


> Yeah. It takes 180 days for a person to realize that his purchased product is not arrived or not as described.


Many credit card issuers allow people to file chargebacks up to 6 months after the transaction so in addition to complying with EU rules the PP rule change may also be an attempt by PayPal to reduce the number of chargebacks filed after day 45 by giving those people the option of opening a PayPal dispute instead


----------



## drmike (Sep 28, 2014)

lbft said:


> I've had items from China and HK take longer than 45 days to show up in the past (delay in sending for a week, and then disappearing into a black hole within China Post only to reappear later, and that one time a DealExtreme package from HK to me in Australia got accidentally put on a plane to Toronto).


That has been my China and HK order experience, often.

45 days now up to 180, yeah, big jump...


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 28, 2014)

Nevermind.


----------



## Steven F (Sep 28, 2014)

I wish there was legitimate competition for PayPal.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 28, 2014)

Steven F said:


> I wish there was legitimate competition for PayPal.


I'll make a new PayPal competitor.

Name it PayFriend!


----------



## Epidrive (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, indeed a good news for fraudsters :/


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 29, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I'll make a new PayPal competitor.
> 
> Name it PayFriend!


You work fast.  What is the significance of the squirrel in the logo?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 29, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> You work fast.  What is the significance of the squirrel in the logo?


What.  You don't have a friend Squirrel?


----------



## Steven F (Sep 29, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I'll make a new PayPal competitor.
> 
> Name it PayFriend!


What about BribePal?



HalfEatenPie said:


> What.  You don't have a friend Squirrel?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejuK8_12Fmg


----------

